# Situation Ethics



## Dieter Schneider (May 4, 2007)

Can anyone recommend any materials that critique 'Situation Ethics'?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 4, 2007)

Greg Bahnsen had a lecture on situational ethics in his course on situational/consequential ethics. He did a good job critiquing Fletcher.


----------



## G.Wetmore (May 4, 2007)

```
http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=403
```


----------



## Dieter Schneider (May 5, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Greg Bahnsen had a lecture on situational ethics in his course on situational/consequential ethics. He did a good job critiquing Fletcher.


So where can I find it?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 5, 2007)

http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4916


----------



## Dieter Schneider (May 5, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4916


----------



## RamistThomist (May 5, 2007)

also note the title of Bahnsen's course: situational ethics. He does NOT mean it in the Fletcher sense. He means it as an evaluation of teleological ethics.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (May 8, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> also note the title of Bahnsen's course: situational ethics. He does NOT mean it in the Fletcher sense. He means it as an evaluation of teleological ethics.


Well - back to square one then. Not what I was looking for.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 8, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> Well - back to square one then. Not what I was looking for.



No...the lecture I linked you does deal with Fletcherian ethics. The course, as a whole, does not. You can still listen to said lecture and benefit much.


----------

